# Do You Vary Diet Of Your Golden(s) Frequently?



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Not really. We pretty much keep to his food. Every now and then he'll get a few table scraps...don't worry...we don't feed him from the table. Don't want him to learn that food on the table is ok to eat.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I said we change ours often....but I'm really talking about going from dry to canned and back. So technically, their diet doesn't change at all. It's just supplemented...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I said we change ours often....but I'm really talking about going from dry to canned and back. So technically, their diet doesn't change at all. It's just supplemented...


That's similar to us...we just supplement with table scraps...i.e. veggies, some meats, apples. You know, stuff that's good for him.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I plan on feeding the same dog food but adding good stuff like apples and carrots for treats.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine eat the same food...since Princess Maggie is so picky about food..... I do add green beans and carrots every night..... and Yogurt for dessert....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, big time. My dogs are mostly natural fed.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky has a bit of dog food in the late morning (which sometimes he eats and sometimes he doesn't). and then he has the rest of his portion in the evening with some of our vegatables...

When I'm cutting the waste off a chicken...he gets raw chicken. The grizzly part with a good hunk of meat.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Augie eats the same thing every day.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

They eat the same dog food daily, supplemented with healthy table scraps. Knowing we'll be sharing with the dogs (not at the table), we keep our food healthier.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I chose "each meal is different" only because a part of it is different. They each get the same dry food (Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice) but I put a different flavor of canned food mixed in each day. I buy a variety of flavors and brands so that they don't get bored with the same old stuff. I buy canned Pedigree, Alpo & Kibbles & Bits. They each get 2 cups dry with 1/2 can moist. Plus, they're spoiled, so they get some people food, but not much. Just tidbits.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

We keep Amber on the same food (dry but different flavours). We do not go crazy on daily amount as she gets fed twice a day (I feel the info on the food bag is over the top). So by keepint it to a reasonable amount she also gets:

An Apple or carrott throughout the day.
One cod liver oil caps every 3 days.
And for training at the moment I cook french crouton (fresh bread fried in oil). 4 slices last for 2 weeks. I cut them into little chocolate size cubes because I am aware that they are fatty. Cheapest bestest treats ever!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Does anyone _REALLY_ want me to go into detail about Julie's diet? 


She may be the reason that one cat won't go near a litter box--traumatized!


----------

